# Glenmore Sands



## dsfritz (Oct 28, 2010)

I just deposited my Glenmore Sands week and only got 17,000 exchanges coming up!  What's with that???  It's always been a good trader before.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 29, 2010)

That's concerning--was it a late deposit?  When is the check-in date?

Edited to add: You may want to check a few times as the RCI website is no doubt undergoing changes due to the new 'Points Lite' program to roll out in a few weeks.  So the site may not be stable.


----------



## dundey (Oct 29, 2010)

My 2011 week is seeing just 49,000 units.  Deposited over a year in advance -, Its a peak week and has always been much much stronger.  I've questioned RCI about it and have just received the "stock" answers.  

I have no clue why this had happened.  My other SA resort (also peak time), while always being weaker than Glenmore now sees about 70,000 weeks for both my 2010 and 2011 deposits.

Go figure.


----------

